# Vic's in a 29Gal ?



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 125gal. a 55gal. a 20long and 2 10gal. that I Keep My Mbuna and their holding females and fry in. I also have a 29gal. with tropical community fish that I've rapidly lost interest in since I have been Keeping Africans (imagine that :lol: )

I was thinking of changing it to a grow out tank but then I started checking out Victorians could I do a single species tank in the 29gal if so which would work well in it?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

most any of them will just get a ratio of 1m/3f and they should be fine, most victs don't get to large for a 29


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

actually most victorian cichlids can reach a size of 4-6 inches. some smaller species like the sp. kenya gold and astatotilipia aneocolor stay under 3 inches.


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

> actually most victorian cichlids can reach a size of 4-6 inches. some smaller species like the sp. kenya gold and astatotilipia aneocolor stay under 3 inches.


So does that mean don't do it.

I can't even fined any vic's in my area I'll probably have to mail order them.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Bweb said:


> So does that mean don't do it.
> 
> I can't even fined any vic's in my area I'll probably have to mail order them.


No. Go for it. When they get too big, you can always move them to another tank. See the previuos thread

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=195843

As for finding them in the local pet shop-that's hit or miss. You can get exactly what you want if you order online.


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses it's a go. :lol:


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i my opinion unless you are committed to up sizeing later, i would stay with the smaller sizes, many of the lake victoria region species are extinct or on the verge of extinction. and are in need of proper stewardship/


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't worry I would not put any large species of fish in a small tank.

I'll probably end up using the 29gal. for a grow out tank since a lot of my female Mbuna are holding right now.

The Victorians are very cool fish though.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah i use my 29 gallon to house my red tails fry and the parents stay in my main tank mostly malawi though, when i move my peacocks to a larger tank i plan to turn the 55 to a all victoria


----------

